# open stays



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I entered Jackson in Open A today, our second try. It was extremely hot in the building so I was very pleased with his heeling attention and completion of all the exercises. Then came stays. Once again as I leave the ring he stands from the sit and stays standing. This has happened a few times in classes, run thrus, matches, but it's not consistent so I can't quite figure out how to fix it. At our first trial 2 dogs came over to him, not aggressive but more in a friendly do you think you want to play attitude. He hasn't been the same since. Should I re-train stays from the beginning: walk to the end of the ring, return and treat, walk out for a few seconds, return and treat, etc? My gut feeling is it is a confidence issue. The facility is one of the buildings where we train so I thought he would be more comfortable.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing you might want to do - if he does it sometimes at fun matches or at class...

Have somebody else go in and gently put him back in place for you and/or reward him if he remains staying.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks. I have had folks put him back in a sit but never thought to have them reward for staying in the sit.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Getting up is an insecurity issue... create a situation in training that will make him insecure, and you can get in that correction. Done right, you'll actually increase his trust and confidence in you; he learns that he does have to stay (the boss's rules are consistent) and you always come back (you're not going to leave him).

Remember, better than 9 times out of 10 you should set him up to succeed. If he's going to fail in training, it should be because you _planned _it and you're prepared to deal with it. So- some situations I've found will set the dog up to fail on stays: Train in a new building, put him on a stay and then walk out the door you came in. Train in a new park; leave him on a stay in the middle of the park while you walk back to your car and get in. Turn the car on if you think it will help stress him.  Loud noises, strange people or dogs, etc can all be utilized to create an environment the dog isn't comfortable in. Remember you don't want to overwhelm him or traumatize him. The goal is to push the dog right to the edge of their comfort level and _no further_- be careful to explain _exactly _what you want to helpers, assistants, other people in the room, etc.

Remember also that it's just an opportunity to get a correction in; you want most of your OOS to be uneventful. He shouldn't get nervous thinking the monsters come out when mom is away.

At the same time- he should be more concerned about displeasing you than about the situation that's making him uncomfortable. I have a very insecure Aussie who has held his stays while ring gates blew down behind him and trains went thundering past. I'm a tough trainer but my dogs work with confidence in the ring.

On another note: I never let people touch my dogs on stays. If there's a correction that needs to happen, I will be the one to do it. I don't want an insecure dog ever wondering which person out there is going to run up and grab them.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is frustrating and disappointing. I have had broken stays before. It sucks, after a nice routine. The advice is great. Make it your goal to attend as many matchs as possible and put him in as many awkward stays as possible. I make sure to get a stay in a day. Each day is a different location. Keep working at it! You will get there.


----------

